# Vote For TBT in ZBTZ Board Awards *CHAMPIONSHIP*!



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2009)

*Thread updated 5/30/09 for Finals! - Vote now!*
http://zbthemezone.com?topic=5053004/1/

We need as many votes as possible!

_________________________________________________
To vote you have to be registered at ZBTZ of course.  Then just go to the thread with TBT: http://zbthemezone.com?topic=5053004/1/ and post your vote for The Bell Tree.  None of the posts will appear, but if you post John will see it.  We can definitely win, it's just a matter of whether or not you guys really want it.  ZBTZ is ZetaBoards' largest forum and I think it would be a great achievement for us.

Click here to read John's explanation on how to vote if you don't get it.

If you have any questions ask!  We need as many votes as possible, so your vote counts!


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

I already voted! Good luck, and I hope we win!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 17, 2009)

Yup just voted now!!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you both sure?  I only see one reply in that thread.  I'm not sure what replies will show up in that count though... I just assumed it would count the replies in the queue.


----------



## Robin (Apr 17, 2009)

I am sure I voted...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 17, 2009)

Well when I voted it said something about the admins checking it first!!


----------



## Nigel (Apr 17, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Well when I voted it said something about the admins checking it first!!


Yeah it did that to me too. I think the post needs to be approved by the moderator before it becomes an actualy post, and they're not gonna approve any of them so people can't see them.

I voted.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, that's what I said. 

You won't be able to see any of the posts, but I was looking at the reply count.


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways: 

i hope we win. :gyroiddance:


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted... Good luck TBT!!!

Also... Storm... I've always wondered... why is your avatar the portrait of Gadsden?


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^OOps... I posted this... my son left himself logged in and I didn't notice


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 17, 2009)

TBT RULEZ!!!


----------



## John102 (Apr 17, 2009)

This John fellow sounds like a pretty awesome guy, I'm gonna vote!


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted. =)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Apr 17, 2009)

Im gonna vote later , to lazy to sign up lol


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 17, 2009)

I voted and looks like so far we're in third!?!
C'MON PEOPLE!
VOTE VOTE VOTE!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2009)

Remind me to vote at the last minute, kay?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2009)

By the way, make sure you guys aren't voting in TBT's profile thread.  You vote in the thread I linked to 



> I voted and looks like so far we're in third!?!
> C'MON PEOPLE!
> VOTE VOTE VOTE!



huh?  as far as i know you can't see the votes / place we're in until the end



> I voted... Good luck TBT!!!
> 
> Also... Storm... I've always wondered... why is your avatar the portrait of Gadsden?



Because Gadsden was cool  :veryhappy:


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys i tried voting but i got this msg.

You can not reply to topics that you have not started
Error Code: 12003:2

ive already registered and everything what am i doing wrong? Let me know asap so i can vote


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you do the email validation and everything?


----------



## Clown Town (Apr 18, 2009)

voted


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2009)

Guys.  Guys.  Are you sure you're voting right?   You don't need to post in TBT's profile thread.  The only counted vote is when you post in the Round 1 thread I linked to.  I mean feel free to post in the TBT thread too, just know that you vote in the other one. =p


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 18, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Did you do the email validation and everything?


yes i did


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link me to your account there.


----------



## chubsterr (Apr 18, 2009)

hmm nvm i guess i didnt do it right the first time, probably clicked on wrong link in the email fixed storm thanks.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 18, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> By the way, make sure you guys aren't voting in TBT's profile thread.  You vote in the thread I ]I voted and looks like so far we're in third!?!
> C'MON PEOPLE!
> VOTE VOTE VOTE!



huh?  as far as i know you can't see the votes / place we're in until the end



> I voted... Good luck TBT!!!
> 
> Also... Storm... I've always wondered... why is your avatar the portrait of Gadsden?



Because Gadsden was cool  :veryhappy: [/quote]Right on... Don't Tread on TBT


----------



## Fontana (Apr 18, 2009)

I voted


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck! People! We will go straight to the top! =D.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sure we'll easily go to the next round.  Just be ready to vote in the next rounds.


----------



## fvnfish (Apr 18, 2009)

Id never vote for tbt no offence I just think storm is a cheater and this site is a big fake...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> Id never vote for tbt no offence I just think storm is a cheater and this site is a big fake...


Wow... xD

Do you like big fake sites? Cuz your on this one.

Anyway, i'll vote soon!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, this is all fake.  All the members here are actually me XD


----------



## fvnfish (Apr 18, 2009)

I am really begining to think you did make some accounts. there is no way people have 12,000 + posts and I actually don't like big fake sites master crash that is way I am calling this site a fake witch it is and I am not the only one that says this..


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 18, 2009)

fvnfish said:
			
		

> I am really begining to think you did make some accounts. there is no way people have 12,000 + posts and I actually don't like big fake sites master crash that is way I am calling this site a fake witch it is and I am not the only one that says this..


...Umm..yeah there is a way.
This site has been up for like 4 years...

And if you don't like big fake sites than you're being an idiot by being here, so stop making a fool of yourself and GTFO


----------



## Jigglypuffy (Apr 18, 2009)

How can a site be fake...? Just... HOW? I don't get it. I don't see a way. I mean, aren't you on it? Isn't it real? Is it made of cardboard? Doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 18, 2009)

It's hard for me to give a crap about anything Fvnfish says since all they ever do is make inflammatory statements.  You know what's fake?  All the hacked crap in Fvnfish's town and house.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> It's hard for me to give a crap about anything Fvnfish says since all they ever do is make inflammatory statements.  You know what's fake?  All the hacked crap in Fvnfish's town and house.


Indeed. I already did regard him as trollbait.

I voted. We didn't have to give any reasoning right?


----------



## Horus (Apr 19, 2009)

screw that, I'm not registering from this noob forum


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2009)

Just A Question. Can Somebody "PM" Me To Inform Me What This Is About. (I Said PM Since I Problly Won't Open This Thread Again So My Question Won't Be Answered).


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> crakgenius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 22, 2009)

Two days until the end of round 1... how are we doing?


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't want to vote though, that requires too much effort ;[


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 23, 2009)

One more day until round 1 is over.  I'm sure we easily passed this round... just make sure you guys are on top of the others. =p


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2009)

Voting for round 1 closes in 2 hours  :veryhappy:


----------



## Nigel (Apr 24, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Voting for round 1 closes in 2 hours  :veryhappy:


nervous? lol


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 24, 2009)

Crap.
I just voted and it's too late.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Crap.
> I just voted and it's too late.


We easily passed this round.  Just vote in the next 6 =p


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 24, 2009)

When does round 2 start?


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2009)

Round 3 has started!

I will just edit this thread for each round.  Make sure you all vote.

(no round 2 for us... right to round 3)


----------



## -Aaron (May 5, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Round 3 has started!
> 
> I will just edit this thread for each round.  Make sure you all vote.
> 
> (no round 2 for us... right to round 3)


How come no round 2? Did we dominate the competition?


----------



## Nigel (May 5, 2009)

How many more rounds are there?


----------



## kalinn (May 5, 2009)

i think he said 6. 
and i voted =]


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the bottom boards from Round 1 did Round 2 to see which ones could go to Round 3.



> How many more rounds are there?


seven


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

So we just post "The Bell tree" right?


----------



## Nigel (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> So we just post "The Bell tree" right?


yes


----------



## crakgenius (May 5, 2009)

Everybody go do this!!  This forum deserves some recognition!  Also click the topsite button... 



....okay I'll stop sucking up now.  But seriously, do those things.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 5, 2009)

Id do this more often, but Im too lazy to register. Someone, give me motivation.


----------



## Nigel (May 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Id do this more often, but Im too lazy to register. Someone, give me motivation.


Do it now or be banned. Is that enough motivation?   

Just kidding.


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Id do this more often, but Im too lazy to register. Someone, give me motivation.


The fear of LOSING should be motivation enough!  
 :gyroidcircle:


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2009)

By the way, this round is pretty important because we're up against the #2 board (from round 1).


----------



## youkieran (May 6, 2009)

good luck yay i votw to =] ya for tbt


----------



## Nigel (May 8, 2009)

Has everyone voted?


----------



## Nigel (May 11, 2009)

Vote in round 4! I updated the first post.


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

*** on pplz wii can du dis


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

*votes*

Did we do terrible in the other round 4 war or something??


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *votes*
> 
> Did we do terrible in the other round 4 war or something??


We did terrible in round 3, getting a total of 9 votes.


----------



## crakgenius (May 11, 2009)

Holy cow... what happened people??  Everyone should be voting!


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Ok well I tried to vote but the page that everywhere links to Jeremy said isn't the voting page, so I gave up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 11, 2009)

Isn T the topsite enough


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 11, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Isn T the topsite enough


No, because lame Topsites are lame.

Voted this morning.


----------



## Nigel (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Ok well I tried to vote but the page that everywhere ]wow you give up so easily because you cant read
> 
> VOTE HERE!!!


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigel (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hub12 (May 11, 2009)

Hmm....TBT...or Just Wii....Hmmmm....


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hmm....TBT...or Just Wii....Hmmmm....


Flip a coin.


----------



## John102 (May 11, 2009)

OK, so I just post "The Bell Tree"

right?


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> OK, so I just post "The Bell Tree"
> 
> right?


Yessir.


----------



## John102 (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good, that's all I did.


----------



## bittermeat (May 11, 2009)

I posted, "THE BELL TREE MUST WINNNNNNN <333333"


----------



## Jeremy (May 12, 2009)

I was just about to update this thread and noticed Nigel beat me. 

Well go vote people!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I was just about to update this thread and noticed Nigel beat me.
> 
> Well go vote people!


Already did captain!


----------



## Hub12 (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay.

TBT=Head
Just Wii=Tails

*Flips*


----------



## Nigel (May 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that! It was heads!


----------



## djman900 (May 12, 2009)

Im not voting tbt


----------



## Jeremy (May 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well TBT actually has a chance of winning.


----------



## Jeremy (May 14, 2009)

Only one day left to vote in this round!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 14, 2009)

I'll vote. Can we vote for more than one?


----------



## Jeremy (May 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll vote. Can we vote for more than one?


Only once per-battle per-round.


----------



## John102 (May 15, 2009)

OMG, we tied for first, that's wayyyyyy too close, guys MAKE SURE TO VOTE IN ROUND 5!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

If someone registers for me and activates the account, I'll vote.


----------



## Nigel (May 15, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> If someone registers for me and activates the account, I'll vote.


Hmm, where have i heard that before? Oh yeah! Jason!  >_< 


lol, Just wii is out. That makes me happy.


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2009)

Round 5 has started!  http://zbthemezone.com?topic=5051206


----------



## John102 (May 16, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Round 5 has started!  http://zbthemezone.com?topic=5051206


Voted!


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> If someone registers for me and activates the account, I'll vote.


It takes 5 seconds ._.

Besides, it will log that persons IP to the account and then they might think you're cheating.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 17, 2009)

Just voted.


----------



## -Aaron (May 17, 2009)

Go Universal Gaming! *TBT*!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 17, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Round 5 has started!  http://zbthemezone.com?topic=5051206


How do I vote?
By posting in that topic?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 17, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just post:



> The Bell Tree


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2009)

OK, how many votes do you think we'll get this round?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> OK, how many votes do you think we'll get this round?


Maybe enough to move onto another round.


----------



## Nigel (May 19, 2009)

I asked a few friends to vote.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 19, 2009)

I'd say atleast 10.


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2009)

There's only 2 rounds left after this one (which ends tomorrow).


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> There's only 2 rounds left after this one (which ends tomorrow).


We should be fine then. We might even win!


----------



## Nigel (May 20, 2009)

Hurray, 
we got 17 votes.

Well done everyone


----------



## Jeremy (May 20, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

Cool. When's the next round?


----------



## Lewis (May 20, 2009)

Good job on getting through Round 5, I'll vote when Round 6 starts.

Everyone else vote too, a way of saying thank you to TBT for all the great things it has done for you!


----------



## John102 (May 20, 2009)

I'll PM a bunch of people and make sure they vote.


----------



## Jeremy (May 21, 2009)

ok, only 2 rounds left!


----------



## Nigel (May 24, 2009)

Vote in the semi finals!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 24, 2009)

whats so good about voting


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> whats so good about voting


IT'S YOUR DUTY AS A CITIZEN OF THESE HERE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA FORUMS TO VOTE FOR THE BENEFIT OF THE COUNTRY! BOARD!


----------



## Tyler (May 24, 2009)

It's important that EVERYONE votes, as ZNB has a high user amount.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd meanie butt jk


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Link to where I vote <33


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 24, 2009)

Voting NEXUS ;d


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

It's between only 3 I think.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (May 24, 2009)

well how do i vote


----------



## crakgenius (May 24, 2009)

Whoa!  I can't believe I missed round 5!  Man, glad we got through.  I voted just now in the semi-finals.

J-rod... go to the original post on this thread.  It tells you how to register, and has links to everything.  Once registered, vote by posting "The Bell Tree" in the voting thread.  No votes will be seen by the public, only the mods see the thread.


----------



## Jeremy (May 24, 2009)

We must defeat ZNB 

(even though I post there often hehe)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 24, 2009)

I think we've got a good shot.  Let's get 20 votes these last 2 rounds!  Go TBT


----------



## Miranda (May 24, 2009)

I voted!!! :]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Fine, I voted.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2009)

Voted about an hour ago.


----------



## Scotty (May 25, 2009)

They HAD to put ZNB in the same round as you guys <__< haha.

Well good luck and may the best win!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 25, 2009)

Just voted.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

Scotty said:
			
		

> They HAD to put ZNB in the same round as you guys <__< haha.
> 
> Well good luck and may the best win!


I think its going to be a close race.


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2009)

Scotty said:
			
		

> They HAD to put ZNB in the same round as you guys <__< haha.
> 
> Well good luck and may the best win!


The enemy has infiltrated the perimeter!  :O 



xD


----------



## Scotty (May 25, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Scotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're  avatar says it all!


----------



## Hub12 (May 25, 2009)

I'll vote if I getz a cookie. =D


----------



## Conor (May 25, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2009)

Scotty said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad once you lose because we would beat you in the final around anyway!  :veryhappy: 



> I'll vote if I getz a cookie. =D


No virtual cookies!  Bribes aren't allowed!  :O


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 25, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Scotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I arm the base sir?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I'll vote if I getz a cookie. =D


I'll give you one. Admins can't bribe ya. 

Well I would, but I gave it to my Zigzagoon.


----------



## bittermeat (May 25, 2009)

Just voted, I hope we make it to the Finals!


----------



## Jeremy (May 25, 2009)

How's the voting going everyone?


----------



## Lewis (May 27, 2009)

Voted, everyone vote.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 27, 2009)

link to the vote page please?


----------



## Nigel (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ]Read the first post.


----------



## Thunder (May 27, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

I voted on Monday.


----------



## Jeremy (May 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ]http://zbthemezone.com?topic=5052103/1/


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

Voteeng nao!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 27, 2009)

How do I vote...Theres competing boards...but... It says it's read only when I try to post.


----------



## SamXX (May 27, 2009)

Voted in the Semis, Good Luck!
I think the Naruto forum looks amazing, we might have some competition!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 27, 2009)

I'm slightly worried... the other 2 battle threads for semi-finals have 315 and 475 views, but our thread has over 6000... let's hope the difference is all of our members


----------



## Silverstorms (May 27, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I'm slightly worried... the other 2 battle threads for semi-finals have 315 and 475 views, but our thread has over 6000... let's hope the difference is all of our members


 :O 

That can't be good...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I meant 600 lol
Not thatttt bad


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 27, 2009)

Voted for anything I could find.


----------



## kalinn (May 27, 2009)

okay, i think i voted.. 
hopefully i did it right. lol


----------



## Resonate (May 27, 2009)

I voted!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 27, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> How do I vote...Theres competing boards...but... It says it's read only when I try to post.


Did you register at that forum first?


----------



## Robin (May 28, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## Amy (May 28, 2009)

i voted!!!! lol ha ha !!!!


----------



## Natalie27 (May 28, 2009)

ive voted  for tbt (i think)


----------



## rebma girl (May 28, 2009)

I am going 2 vote


----------



## Jeremy (May 28, 2009)

This is ending tomorrow morning!


----------



## Bluezone777 (May 28, 2009)

Good luck as I saw a lot of people voted in this round so it should be interesting as to who won this round.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 28, 2009)

Voted for the first TIME !!!


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2009)

We won!

That means we're going to the final round!  Get ready!!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

There goes our biggest competition.

We can win this thing!


----------



## reedstr16 (May 29, 2009)

sweetness!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2009)

All right, so do we vote again?


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> All right, so do we vote again?


Tomorrow.  The next round will be difficult because a lot of ZNBers are also Juiceders.  But Hogwarts New Zealand won ZBSupport Award so we can win ZBTZ Award!


----------



## Conor (May 29, 2009)

Yes!
Lets do this ting.


----------



## Tyler (May 29, 2009)

Excellent job guys.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

What do we get if we win?


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

LOSE LOSE LOSE LOSE

Let's win!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

So we won 0.0
How many votes?

I'll vote when the poll comes out.
Let's go Nexus!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> So we won 0.0
> How many votes?
> 
> I'll vote when the poll comes out.
> Let's go Nexus!


35. We won by 4.



> Good thing Scotty is on break, he wont be too happy to see those results.
> 
> Regardless, AMAZING job to The Bell Tree Forums, that is an AMAZING community and Jeremy is a great administrator.



Oh wow  :O


----------



## Jeremy (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> So we won 0.0
> How many votes?
> 
> I'll vote when the poll comes out.
> Let's go Nexus!


The semi-finals at least.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cough thats debatable cough


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, nice.

So when does the final round come out?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 29, 2009)

LETS WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 29, 2009)

Can I vote for the last round now ???????


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Can I vote for the last round now ???????


Yup!  But it hasn't started yet.

I don't know exactly when it starts, but sometime soon, I bet.  Keep checking back to this thread every so often


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 29, 2009)

Tell me when to vote.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 29, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it begins , give me the link so I can vote in the topic!


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

The championship has started!!!


----------



## Conor (May 30, 2009)

Voted.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

Last round right Storm? Voted


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Voted.

What do we get if we win?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

I was looking at the other's and...I didn't see many votes coming from them...


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Last round right Storm? Voted


Yup, last round.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a domain for #1 winner?


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Voted.
> 
> What do we get if we win?


Some advertising, 2 months of ZBPremium, a domain, but most importantly... bragging rights. 

I think I will make a banner that says "Award Winning Fourm" if we win. ;D


----------



## Pokeman (May 30, 2009)

voted.

thats only if we win


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 30, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's a domain?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

Yay bragging right


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the-bell-tree.com is a domain name


----------



## Lewis (May 30, 2009)

Voted, I'll tell all my friends on msn to do it too ^^


----------



## Nigel (May 30, 2009)

the other winners from the semi finals didnt get as many votes as us so we should win.


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> the other winners from the semi finals didnt get as many votes as us so we should win.


Well if one board lost, their voters could go to another one.


----------



## Conor (May 30, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean the Domain will be changed or is that an optional prize?


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a 1 year domain for free.  It could be used for anything like a website, etc.


----------



## Conor (May 30, 2009)

Oh okay, thanks.


----------



## Tyler (May 30, 2009)

Voted.

Hope we win. ^.^


----------



## Hub12 (May 30, 2009)

I shall vote.

If you click my eggz. >


----------



## kalinn (May 30, 2009)

i voted 
i think 
=]


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

I voted.  Go TBT!


----------



## Resonate (May 30, 2009)

I voted!  

TBT for the CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 30, 2009)

Voted.

Go i-Iounge!


----------



## Princess (May 30, 2009)

No matter how many times you ask me stormy.
I wont vote!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 30, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> No matter how many times you ask me stormy.
> I wont vote!


Please?

Pretty please?


----------



## chubsterr (May 30, 2009)

Alright its time for chubster to make his big championship vote!

TBT FTW!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 30, 2009)

I only need to vote in the same Link ? Right ?

Need to say The Bell Tree and the vote is in ?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 30, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Voted.
> 
> Go i-Iounge!


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I only need to vote in the same ]Ya.  Link is in the first post.


----------



## squishysaar (May 30, 2009)

i voted.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 30, 2009)

I voted


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2009)

Keep voting!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2009)

Voted. Here's hoping.


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2009)

Voting with hope.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 1, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2009)

We vote once right?


----------



## Resonate (Jun 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> We vote once right?


Yeah.  Isn't that how voting usually works?  =p


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 3, 2009)

I voted 3 times. is that cheating?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jun 3, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> I voted 3 times. is that cheating?


DID YOU EVEN READ THE RULES!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nigel (Jun 3, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> I voted 3 times. is that cheating?


Now none of your votes will be counted.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Jun 3, 2009)

i voted,and what does this do


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 3, 2009)

j-rod ACCF said:
			
		

> i voted,and what does this do


Awesome things if we win.

Nothing but dishonor and shame if we lose.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 4, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2009)

Its not a matter of voting..its about who the Admins and Mods should be keeping an eye on to become a Mod.


----------



## airhead (Jun 4, 2009)

voted


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Its not a matter of voting..its about who the Admins and Mods should be keeping an eye on to become a Mod.


Wrong thread hehe


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, thats not going to help my cause


----------



## Nigel (Jun 4, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 4, 2009)

So this ends tomorrow?


----------



## Conor (Jun 5, 2009)

Have we won or hasn't it been decided yet?


----------



## Resonate (Jun 5, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Have we won or hasn't it been decided yet?


I'm sure as soon as Jeremy finds out, he'll let everybody else know.


----------



## Conor (Jun 5, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks.


----------

